

SongRaptor launches interesting music site - suhail
http://songraptor.com

======
stern
Where does the music come from? Are they pulling from other music services,
hosting it themselves without permission of the rights holder or do they have
deals with these bands/labels?

------
pedalpete
why is this interesting? It is a complete rip-off of Songza! Right down to the
stolen UI! Very Poor!

